# Reo Grand repair kit



## jtgrey (10/3/15)

Anybody have a spare reo grand repair kit pls . My centre pin (510) is broken . Seems the thread on it stripped .

I will replace the repair kit as soon as @Oupa have them back in stock .

pls if someone can help me , I really want to repair my baby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (10/3/15)

Really ? Nobody that can help me out


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/3/15)

@jtgrey I might have a spare centre pin for you... PM me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (10/3/15)

Send you a PM @jtgrey


----------



## DoubleD (10/3/15)

I have an extra pin from a FDV 510?

EDIT: Not sure about its diameter but I'm sure you'll get it to work


----------



## jtgrey (10/3/15)

Thanks guys .


----------

